# Pocket Gophers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Developing a eradication plan.

Regards, Mike

http://progressivefo...ases&Itemid=154


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't have that problem here, we do have what we call thirteen stripe ground squirrels, small about the size of a chipmunk and they burrow. Small enough that they don't cause much harm themselves, but dogs, coyotes and foxes try to dig em up for a easy meal and then a mess is made out of a hayfield. I keep rodent bombs on all the hay making tractors, especially works well after raking if you see a hole that has been cleaned out after the wheel rake drags a little dirt into it.


----------



## Gabrovic (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you see the propane igniters? They're pricey, but they sure can mess up a gopher's day. The machine induces propane into the tunnels and then ignites it. Often you will see a gopher(s) flying out of the ground.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

[quote* name='Gabrovic' timestamp='1341756200' post='76554']
Have you see the propane igniters? They're pricey, but they sure can mess up a gopher's day. The machine induces propane into the tunnels and then ignites it. Often you will see a gopher(s) flying out of the ground.
*[/quote]
*Yea I bought one.Asked the guy if gaurenteed to work.He said he would come out if it didn't work he drove by all the time on I-90.Well it didn't work that well and the guy would not stop.He claimed 90% kill rate ,I would say 25% if lucky.I think it just gave the gophers a headache and pissed them off then they rebuilt their mounds.*

*Very time consuming and a lot of work.Was kinda fun tho at first thinking it was killing them and dirt flying.Caddy Shack.LOL.*

*It may work in harder soils then here but I think our soil gives to much and did not hold concution in enough to kill them.







*

*Got rid of it on Craigslist and got most of my $ back.







*


----------

